# Should I go to my GP or am I just being daft



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Usually I'm quite a motivated happy person, in Uni mon-fri, train mon-fri and work weekends. Do all uni work on time etc etc.

However for the last maybe 3 weeks I seem to have lost all motivation and have been feeling pretty down. Training has been off, barely been eating and I haven't been getting my uni work done. Everything just seems too much and I'm struggling to bring myself to do anything. But in my head I'm telling myself this is stupid and that I should be getting things done, but I'm still not, it almost feels like I'm in two conflicting minds. I pretty much just started crying and I haven't got a clue what for!

I apologise if this seems like some shout for attention, it's really not, I live on my own so nobody to talk to there, and my friends being a group of 21 years old males, I don't fancy talking to them about it. I feel a bit pathetic and embarrassed writing this, as if I think logically I have nothing to be feeling like this about, but it doesn't help. I just know I don't really feel right and not sure what to do


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

U by any chance recently finished a cycle??


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Chin up mate, we all go through this. It is human nature. Have you a family nearby. I only ask that as they will give you the best support.

But everyone goes through what you are currently enduring.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

smity220385 said:


> U by any chance recently finished a cycle??


No pal, been on for about 10 weeks, nothings changed use wise. But I have thought about that, may be worth coming off


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Chin up mate, we all go through this. It is human nature. Have you a family nearby. I only ask that as they will give you the best support.
> 
> But everyone goes through what you are currently enduring.


My mum's nearby, but I almost feel stupid talking about it, I don't feel like I have a right to be feeling like this, if that makes any sense. And that makes it worse in my head, irritates me


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> My mum's nearby, but I almost feel stupid talking about it, I don't feel like I have a right to be feeling like this, if that makes any sense. And that makes it worse in my head, irritates me


Dont feel stupid. talk about it. If you are on gear, possibly that is the cause. But as said before we all go through these issues. Speak to mum (dont have to mention the gear) I am sure that you will find the advice you need.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

High estrogen can do that .


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> Usually I'm quite a motivated happy person, in Uni mon-fri, train mon-fri and work weekends. Do all uni work on time etc etc.
> 
> However for the last maybe 3 weeks I seem to have lost all motivation and have been feeling pretty down. Training has been off, barely been eating and I haven't been getting my uni work done. Everything just seems too much and I'm struggling to bring myself to do anything. But in my head I'm telling myself this is stupid and that I should be getting things done, but I'm still not, it almost feels like I'm in two conflicting minds. I pretty much just started crying and I haven't got a clue what for!
> 
> I apologise if this seems like some shout for attention, it's really not, I live on my own so nobody to talk to there, and my friends being a group of 21 years old males, I don't fancy talking to them about it. I feel a bit pathetic and embarrassed writing this, as if I think logically I have nothing to be feeling like this about, but it doesn't help. I just know I don't really feel right and not sure what to do


Do you feel depressed?

What has changed in the last 3 weeks? are u on PCT? do u have alot of exams coming up? girlfriend issues?

It could be

1. Build up of uni work etc causing you excess stress, Im in uni and im fairly swamped with work too!

2. If u were using gear your pct may not have done the trick

3. you might just be over working your self between the gym, uni etc you might just need a relaxing break


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

you could always pick up a few escorts and a few bottles of vodka, will be a great night and will put a smile on your face


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It can't hurt to speak to a gp, just to clear your head. Maybe you need a goal to work towards - you could book a holiday or tickets to a festival.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Quinn92 said:


> Usually I'm quite a motivated happy person, in Uni mon-fri, train mon-fri and work weekends. Do all uni work on time etc etc.
> 
> However for the last maybe 3 weeks I seem to have lost all motivation and have been feeling pretty down. Training has been off, barely been eating and I haven't been getting my uni work done. Everything just seems too much and I'm struggling to bring myself to do anything. But in my head I'm telling myself this is stupid and that I should be getting things done, but I'm still not, it almost feels like I'm in two conflicting minds. I pretty much just started crying and I haven't got a clue what for!
> 
> I apologise if this seems like some shout for attention, it's really not, I live on my own so nobody to talk to there, and my friends being a group of 21 years old males, I don't fancy talking to them about it. I feel a bit pathetic and embarrassed writing this, as if I think logically I have nothing to be feeling like this about, but it doesn't help. I just know I don't really feel right and not sure what to do


I know exactly how you feel, having been there a few times myself. The worst of it is, no amount of people telling you to man up or set goals or just crack on changes the way you feel. There are a number of possible root causes and I'm not a doctor so I won't speculate at a diagnosis. Go and see your GP and at least give them a chance to help you.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I know exactly how you feel, having been there a few times myself. *The worst of it is, no amount of people telling you to man up or set goals or just crack on changes the way you feel*. There are a number of possible root causes and I'm not a doctor so I won't speculate at a diagnosis. Go and see your GP and at least give them a chance to help you.


That's exactly it, I'm trying to set goals for myself, and crack on with uni work etc. But it's not helping, I just feel miserable and ****


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> Do you feel depressed?
> 
> What has changed in the last 3 weeks? are u on PCT? do u have alot of exams coming up? girlfriend issues?
> 
> ...


I would say I do feel depressed yes. Nothing much has changed recently. Had some issues with a girl I was getting with, which I was gutted about, but life goes on.

Have some exams and deadlines coming up, but I've always coped fine with things like that.

I did take a week off the gym a week or so ago to see if that would help me, but still the same.

I haven't felt like this before and I'm not particularly enjoying. I do also feel constantly tired recently, no matter if I take time off training or how much sleep I get


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Quinn92 said:


> That's exactly it, I'm trying to set goals for myself, and crack on with uni work etc. But it's not helping, I just feel miserable and ****


Goal setting is a good strategy for people who are fully functional but just a bit overstretched. For someone who is where you sound like you are, it can do more harm than good. From personal experience, clearly defining objectives that in your heart you don't feel are achievable does not make you feel any better. Neither does setting goals only to see them fly past having not been achieved.

Go see your GP. Also considering speaking to the uni (and your boss if you work), your parents and close friends and tell them what's going on. If they can't or won't support you there's nothing lost but you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> High estrogen can do that .


When mines high I cry at those charity appeal adverts lol I can't even watch eastenders ha ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Little stu said:


> When mines high I cry at those charity appeal adverts lol I can't even watch eastenders ha ha


Haha I get very emotional and stress alot .

Id defo try lowering estrogen with aromasin .


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha I get very emotional and stress alot .
> 
> Id defo try lowering estrogen with aromasin .


Take 0.5mg adex ed atm on 750mg test and 250mg deca, so I may try upping the dose a bit see if it helps. Got some proviron as well, may help?

If I get to my GP i'll see if I can get bloodwork done, should help to see if it is estrogen related


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I know exactly how you feel, having been there a few times myself. The worst of it is, no amount of people telling you to man up or set goals or just crack on changes the way you feel. There are a number of possible root causes and I'm not a doctor so I won't speculate at a diagnosis. Go and see your GP and at least give them a chance to help you.


I will get to see my GP asap. I've just had to email a head of department at uni as I've missed a deadline, I've tried to explain situation, hopefully they understand, not a lot I can do if not


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> Take 0.5mg adex ed atm on 750mg test and 250mg deca, so I may try upping the dose a bit see if it helps. Got some proviron as well, may help?


I would ditch adex and use aromasin , I feel so much better on it and sex drive flys up which can drop when being on a long time .

Also I'd run test lower and deca higher maybe 50 50 or maybe more deca than test .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Could it not be low estrogen from 0.5mg.adex ed?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ewen said:


> I would ditch adex and use aromasin , I feel so much better on it and sex drive flys up which can drop when being on a long time .
> 
> Also I'd run test lower and deca higher maybe 50 50 or maybe more deca than test .


I'll give aromasin a try and may try 50 50 test deca, thanks for both suggestions.

If I get to my GP ill see if I can get bloodwork done, wont hurt


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

You just need some time and belief in yourself that this is just a phase and soon youl be back to normal, beastmode and on top of everything. Wish you all the best mate...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> I'll give aromasin a try and may try 50 50 test deca, thanks for both suggestions.
> 
> If I get to my GP ill see if I can get bloodwork done, wont hurt


Bloods is a good idea


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ewen said:


> Bloods is a good idea


Cheers



kadafi39 said:


> You just need some time and belief in yourself that this is just a phase and soon youl be back to normal, beastmode and on top of everything. Wish you all the best mate...


Cheers pal, appreciate it.

Appreciate all the comments actually, was expecting some 'man up' ****, but everyone's been genuine


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Quinn92 said:


> Take 0.5mg adex ed atm on 750mg test and 250mg deca, so I may try upping the dose a bit see if it helps. Got some proviron as well, may help?
> 
> If I get to my GP i'll see if I can get bloodwork done, should help to see if it is estrogen related


 It could well be the deca mate... Even at low dose. Have you used it before?

Deca makes me very emotional. Ie loved up with the wife, she loves it says I'm more romantic loving etc. prob an estro thing but something to think about.

Have another friend who turns into an emotional wreck!

Get nothing off tren which you wouldn't bet on.

Anyway I'd bet there's nothing wrong with you other than a sensitivity to one of the meds your taking.

Ps you look good in your avi. (No ****)


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> I would say I do feel depressed yes. Nothing much has changed recently. Had some issues with a girl I was getting with, which I was gutted about, but life goes on.
> 
> Have some exams and deadlines coming up, but I've always coped fine with things like that.
> 
> ...


Well you have likely just answered your own question there... if its not too serious i would just give it some time.. anti depressant meds are really only effective on moderate to severe depression.. so try and avoid using any of those as some side effects of them are erectile dysfunction, gastric bleeding, etc not guarnteed but best off not getting them meds unless u really need them.,

You would be suprised regarding exam stress etc.. im often suprised myself.. I could be going fine for a few weeks and then just get a really not ****d, feeling down etc just as you described.. then after a while im back fine again.. i guess its some peoples way of dealing with stress!


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah buddy i always seem to go through these kind of feelings towards end of a cycle, might be worth stopping it! or battling it good luck


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

Quinn92 said:


> That's exactly it, I'm trying to set goals for myself, and crack on with uni work etc. But it's not helping, I just feel miserable and ****


The most important thing you can do is talk to somebody. The GP is usually the first person who comes to mind. Make sure your GP is the type of person who truly listens (many do not) and does not immediately recommend medication which you may or may not need.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Usually I'm quite a motivated happy person, in Uni mon-fri, train mon-fri and work weekends. Do all uni work on time etc etc.
> 
> However for the last maybe 3 weeks I seem to have lost all motivation and have been feeling pretty down. Training has been off, barely been eating and I haven't been getting my uni work done. Everything just seems too much and I'm struggling to bring myself to do anything. But in my head I'm telling myself this is stupid and that I should be getting things done, but I'm still not, it almost feels like I'm in two conflicting minds. I pretty much just started crying and I haven't got a clue what for!
> 
> I apologise if this seems like some shout for attention, it's really not, I live on my own so nobody to talk to there, and my friends being a group of 21 years old males, I don't fancy talking to them about it. I feel a bit pathetic and embarrassed writing this, as if I think logically I have nothing to be feeling like this about, but it doesn't help. I just know I don't really feel right and not sure what to do


Test converting to estrogen causes this...get on tamoxifen youll be fine in less than 24 hours.

It's not dear...seems a bit fussy but believe me when you've used it for a few days youll never not use it again. Try a half pill every 2 or 3 days..thats normally all it takes, although youre a big lad you might need a half tab every day.

** As everyone says...talk it out.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Test converting to estrogen causes this...get on tamoxifen youll be fine in less than 24 hours.
> 
> It's not dear...seems a bit fussy but believe me when you've used it for a few days youll never not use it again. Try a half pill every 2 or 3 days..thats normally all it takes, although youre a big lad you might need a half tab every day.
> 
> ** As everyone says...talk it out.


are you sure you mean tamoxifen here? it doesnt affect test / oestrogen but it does prevent the oestrogen binding to certain tissue.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MrM said:


> are you sure you mean tamoxifen here? it doesnt affect test / oestrogen but it does prevent the oestrogen binding to certain tissue.


Bollix....correct MrM..I meant arimidex/anastrozole....good save!!


----------

